# 1976 Scrambler Competition Silver Mist



## stingrayjoe (Apr 5, 2021)

A friend of mine today brought over an original paint silver mist Scrambler Competition with a diamond frame. It had a set of off white nylon Tough Wheels and a rear free wheel hub. We oiled and greased up the bearings, changed the tires and chain for his swapmeet cruiser. I would have bet the farm it was a '79 or later bike. He had an owners manual at home that shows it was sold in 1979. No serial number on the bike anywhere I could see other than date code stamped into headbadge ending in 76. When he went home he sent me the serial number in the manual and it was Oct 1976! The owner's manual showed it as a Model BX5-6. The bars, fork stem and crank had all been changed comparing to the 1976 catalog.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 5, 2021)

Where is the pics @stingrayjoe ?


----------



## Norrin (Apr 6, 2021)

Agreed, we NEED a pic.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 6, 2021)

LOL I understand, sorry it was not my bike and he was not selling it.

So here ya go!


----------



## Norrin (Apr 7, 2021)

Cool bike.  Looks like the only original parts would be the frame, seat, post and clamp.


----------

